# Exile Perfection 2 Maduro Cigar Review - Nicely done



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

SO far I have only tried one of these out of the box but I am impressed with its look and taste, it is rolled just a little to tight to get that bi...

Read the full review here: Exile Perfection 2 Maduro Cigar Review - Nicely done


----------

